# Movie - Dirty Wars (2013)



## jollyjacktar (11 Jun 2013)

Watched the trailer for this one.  Hmmm...  Dirty Wars



> Investigative journalist Jeremy Scahill is pulled into an unexpected journey as he chases down the hidden truth behind America's expanding covert wars.


----------



## Nemo888 (11 Jun 2013)

It's a book as well. The story of how the CIA spent 250,000$ finding Awlaki an athleltic blonde wife was hilarious. He sent a thank you note after.  You need a dark sense of humour to appreciate it though. Only read about 50 pages so too early to have an opinion.


----------



## RomanE (12 Feb 2014)

Looks good  I'll check it tonight


----------

